# Ml Vs Longines Vs Tissot



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Been a while

Now i have money to buy a RLT and i will.. soon.

Now i need your help:

Hi my friends

I'm a nut for wathces and didnt knew abou t this place. gonna visit it more...

In 2 hours i'm deciding the watch i will be using at one of the most important days of my life.

Options:

Maurice Lacroix Pontos Small Seconds










Longines Flagship Heritage

http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/a...f/e688be5e.jpg

Tissot Le Locle

http://cdn.watchshop.com/images/reviews/1328099464.jpg

Help?

Diferent price points, diferent watches i know. LIke them all. The ML looks more interesting in the back than the others... but what matters is the front on a suit..

cheers!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

If it was my choice, it would be the Maurice Lacroix, followed by the Tissot, then the Longines.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

None of them do it for me but if your fixed on one of the 3 then I would have to go for the Maurice Lacroix


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Longines Flagship would be my choice - pure class B)


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Longines Flagship would be my choice - pure class B)


Mine too. The lacroix just reminds me personally of ab fab, dahling

Or buy an original Longines for a third of the price? Bit smaller i'd guess, but otherwise why buy a print when you can have the oil painting?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

my pros and cons

ML: the decorated movmt looks awesome. the watch is modern simple just

Longines: a classic now and forever. Small case 40mm for my liking and no back window

Tissot: cheap, nice, but doesnt have the build quiality of the other two or the same materials.

i get the first and second for 1000e and the Tissot for 400

what do you think? its a BIG day..


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Look for something in te oris range


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

done that... only had some really simple watches...

like the artelier for 600

http://www.oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&modelid=327


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/image/cache/data/temp/rlt71-500x500.jpg

With the Swiss Unitas movt Â£300 job done


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

A lot of choice in that price range but out of the 3 its got to be the ml lovely watch.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks you all

its hard to choose because i like them all. Even a RLT might be a choice, but Roy doesnt answer the PMs...


----------

